
A Trick to Solve Bad Triangle with Python and JavaScript - ethink
https://www.ezzeddinabdullah.com/posts/bad-triangle-with-python-and-javascript
======
ethink
With Python and Javascript solutions: Learn how to think about Bad Triangle,
an *800 codeforces problem

